# What Light Spectrum is Best ?



## BusheyBuzz (Aug 9, 2011)

I am about to buy some new lamps for my twin 150w Aqua Medic metal halides, and wanted to know what lights to get I have 13K in them now, I know 20K will be a blueish colour, but are they as good for growth and health

What are all you guy's using and what is the recommendations

Thanks in advance

Buzz


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, the higher in the Kelvin range you go, using 150w, you start to lose intensity, and depth penetration. If you were using 400w and 20k, you wouldl be in good shape. I use 175w 14k, and love em. I have used 10k, to yellow, 12k, still a bit to yellow for my taste, 14k, love em, and 20k, deep blue, like the color, but not enough light penetraion for my stuff, so I went back to 14k. this is all the light I use, no actinic lighting.


----------

